# Is this normal??



## angellangers (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello  

I'd just quickly like to introduce myself to you before i start off loading all my worries and concerns.  I registered on this web site in hope that there are some women out there that have/or experienced the same fertility problems as me.  As i can see there is so much support and information available here (more than I'm getting from my GP) so hopefully i can get some answers.  Here it goes.  Me and my husband have been trying for a baby for about a year and half but still no luck.  Since coming off the pill my periods have been irregular which was expected  so i had no idea when ovulation was occurring.  I have had blood tests to check my hormone balance, which came back ok.  After 15 months of being off the pill my periods are starting to get closer together (instead of 75 days apart they are now 41).  So i started using ovulation strips as well as BBT and saliva test stick every morning so i could pin point the right time.  It seems to be working but i seem to be starting my period too soon after ovulation ( last month 9 days this month 7).  I was told by my GP that a period occurs 14 days after ovulation which isn't happening to me.  Can anybody out there help me understand whats happening??


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Angellangers and welcome to FF,

You'll get so much support and advice from this site  

I'm not sure that I can help you with your question, but am sure that someone will be along soon that has much more knowledge than me and will be able to help you out.

Good luck with everything hun, 

Nix.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

If  you are charting you should read "taking care of your fertility" cannot remember the author. 

Ideally I think it should be 10 days and taking Angus Cactus sometimes helps. 

Best of luck

Carrie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

You'll find lots of support and advise on this website.

If you're considering trying herbal remedies such as agnus castus I would recommend seeing a qualified herbalist who will be able to advise you on the correct dose, correct herbs etc to help regulate your cycles.

Have you considered acupuncture and/or reflexology as you may find these are beneficial as well. Check out the Complementary Therapies board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

It's a complete myth that your period always arrives 14 days after ovulation. Your luteal phase (from ovulation to period) can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

Not every woman has a regular 28 day cycle with ovulation on day 14...we're all completely different.

What cycle days did you have your hormone tests done on ? What hormone tests were carried out and do you know the actual results ? If you have irregular cycles, how are you determining when you ovulate and so calculating how long your luteal phase is ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i too use the ovulation sticks and always get my period 7 days after my 'normal' cycle is 28-30 days 
my gp has said this should not be a problem, i have managed to get preg twice, my problem is the holding on to it.  GP says my ovulation has nothing to do with any of my other problems!
hope this helps a little


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kate28 said:


> just catching up on some old posts so you may have sorted this aready but
> i used smefertility i cant remember if its .co.uk or .com
> but they sell the ovulation sticks they really work and are cheap enough to pee on 1 a day until you get the right time of your cycle. i havent used the clear blue but these sticks work - i got preg at the end of last year however i mc - nothing to do with sticks though!
> good luck in what you choose


Hi Kate

Just to let you know this thread is over 6mths old so you may not get a response from the original poster.

Take care
Natasha


----------

